# Couple new enclosures iv built up over the holidays



## Illium (Jan 13, 2014)

Took an extra 2 weeks of long service leave to work on my 4wd, as it turned out the wife had to go back to work early so iv had the kids too, all I could do was work on tanks. So I did some renovating and prep work.

Leaf tails:




Moved the Gillens to a new enclosure, this has been scaped for an Ackie now. I'm yet to purchase or find Ackie or 2 I'm after yet.




New setup awaiting a pair of Hosmer skinks when I find them.




Again, new setup awaiting either a pair of Amyae or Asper.




Generic tank, not sure what will go in here yet, if I could find a Primordius or two it would be most happy.




That's it for the moment, still working on a frog tank and playing with the Gillens setup.


----------



## MurrayDarling101 (Jan 13, 2014)

sweet looking tank set-ups mate!


----------



## Crazycow232 (Jan 16, 2014)

could you please put up a photo of your gillens please, im interested in seeing people set ups for them

cheers


----------



## getarealdog (Jan 16, 2014)

Awesome looking tanks there mate, AAA+++


----------



## MATER (Jan 16, 2014)

tanks are looking awesome mate


----------



## Illium (Jan 17, 2014)

No worries, Gillens tank below.
This is 120cm x 60cm x 90
1 100w halogen lamps with the real concentrated point of light and 1 125 sunglow.
There is a breading box hidden in there.

The log on the right is totally hollow so they hang out in there a lot and seem to be active in the morning and afternoon with a good sleep break during the day.


----------



## Crazycow232 (Jan 17, 2014)

nice tank you only got the one fella in there?


----------



## Illium (Jan 17, 2014)

4 in total, 3 females and 1 male. The rest are hiding in the log for a sleep in the pic.

They were running around like spastics earlier, when I reached in to check the breeding box one sitting on the top log stick its head in my ear.


----------



## Crazycow232 (Jan 18, 2014)

so have you had any luck with breeding them? how long have you had them for?


----------



## Illium (Jan 18, 2014)

First year of breeding. currently have 9 eggs in the incubator.
2 should be hatching next week, I can actually see them move inside the egg and make out head from tail when candling. 

I suspect I'll have another couple batches of eggs before end of season, I think the other 2 females are still gravid.


----------



## Crazycow232 (Jan 18, 2014)

Thats great!! they seem to be pretty rare on this site and other sites


----------

